
Flexible Loudspeaker Made of Nanowires Will Stick to Your Skin and Play Music - draenei
https://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/nanotechnology/nanomembrane-sticks-to-your-skin-and-plays-music
======
karmakaze
The first thing I immediately thought was to make a flexible sheet with
elements like pixels and wear it for full tactile sensory immersion for VR.

